# Does Lyft still allow Jailbreak?



## Andrew Zuckerman (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi, my question has to do with having a Jailbroken iPhone 7+ on Lyft. I have been doing Lyft since July 2013 and had no issues on previous jailbroken phones but havent had one recently since I broke my last phone a year ago. I know uber doesnt allow it and thats why I dont use uber anymore. I can't afford home internet so I use JB to have unlimited tethering at home.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Andrew Zuckerman said:


> Hi, my question has to do with having a Jailbroken iPhone 7+ on Lyft. I have been doing Lyft since July 2013 and had no issues on previous jailbroken phones but havent had one recently since I broke my last phone a year ago. I know uber doesnt allow it and thats why I dont use uber anymore. I can't afford home internet so I use JB to have unlimited tethering at home.


You can't afford home Internet, but you can afford cutting an income stream, very clever


----------



## Andrew Zuckerman (Dec 26, 2014)

Jc. said:


> You can't afford home Internet, but you can afford cutting an income stream, very clever


It's not just that there's many more benefits to it including an actual enjoyable phone that can act like a computer and can do other business and fun stuff plus I don't like Uber as a company and only used them when I had broken my phone out of contact and rented their phone from them. Now that you have enough story to make a better judgement, do you know if I can JB on Lyft still?


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Andrew Zuckerman said:


> It's not just that there's many more benefits to it including an actual enjoyable phone that can act like a computer and can do other business and fun stuff plus I don't like Uber as a company and only used them when I had broken my phone out of contact and rented their phone from them. Now that you have enough story to make a better judgement, do you know if I can JB on Lyft still?


No idea though, I jumped of the apple tree 5 years ago and never looked back, I'm 100% Android now. I use iPhone since inception until 4S.


----------



## Lyft Standards (Feb 28, 2017)

Andrew Zuckerman said:


> do you know if I can JB on Lyft still?


The only way to find out is to, try it.


----------

